# Kondition statt Strom - CUBE Elite C:68X teamline Carbon 8,7kg



## eR1200GeeS (3. Mai 2022)

Bis vor Weihnachten habe ich noch ganz nach dem Motto "Kondition statt Strom" den Radsport betrieben. Leider muss ich von jetzt auf gleich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen das Mountainbiken aufgeben und so verkaufe ich mein fast neues CUBE Elite C:68X SL (Modell 2021 / 2022) Mountainbike / MTB. Die Ausstattung lässt keine Wünsche offen: SHIMANO XTR / NEWMEN / FOX / SCHWALBE / ARCOS. Aber schaut Euch einfach die Ausstattungsmerkmale an und lass Euch diese auf der Zunge zergehen.

Hiermit ist eigentlich alles gesagt: Nicht umsonst ist das Elite C:68X SL in den Teamline Farben lackiert. Dieses Cross Country und Marathon Race-Bike wird auch professionellen Ansprüchen gerecht. Der Carbon-Rahmen vereint enorme Festigkeit und minimales Gewicht. Für optimale Steifigkeit stehen das konische Steuerrohr, das stabil geformte Unterrohr und der Boost 148 Hinterbau. So überträgst du jedes Watt aus deinen Waden direkt auf das Hinterrad. Schlanke Sitzstreben und eine 27.2 mm Sattelstütze sowie die Fox Float Factory Federgabel erhöhen den Komfort auf langen Strecken. Leichte, robuste Newmen Advanced Carbon Laufräder mit griffigen, schnellen Schwalbe Reifen bringen die nötige Kontrolle auf dem Kurs. Nahezu unschlagbar ist die Shimano XTR 1x12 Schaltung, wenn es um minimales Gewicht, reibungslose Gangwechsel und eine hohe Übersetzungsbandbreite geht. Bei so viel Top-Technik liegt die Bestzeit alleine an dir.

RAHMEN: C:68X Monocoque Advanced Twin Mold Technology, ARG2, Tapered Headtube, PressFit BB, Boost 12x148mm, Integrated Cable Routing (2022)
GRÖSSE: L (20")
GABEL: Fox 32 Float SC FIT4 Factory, Tapered, 15x110mm, Kashima Coated, 100mm, 2-Position Remote Lever
BREMSANLAGE: Shimano XTR BR-M9100, Hydr. Disc Brake (180/160)
SCHALTWERK: Shimano XTR RD-M9100-SGS, ShadowPlus, 12-Speed
SCHALTHEBEL: Shimano XTR SL-M9100-I, Direct Attach
KURBELGARNITUR: Shimano XTR FC-M9100-1, 34T, 175mm (S: 170mm)
KASSETTE: Shimano XTR CS-M9100-12, 10-51T
KETTE: Shimano CN-M9100
LAUFRADSATZ: Newmen Advanced SL X.A.25 Carbon, 28/28 Spokes, 15x110mm/12x148mm, Tubeless Ready
VORDERREIFEN: Schwalbe Racing Ray, Super Race, Addix Speedgrip, Kevlar, 2.25
HINTERREIFEN: Schwalbe Racing Ralph, Super Race, Addix Speed, Kevlar, 2.25
VORBAU: Newmen Evolution SL 318.2, 31.8mm
LENKER: Newmen Advanced SL 318.0, Carbon, 740mm
GRIFFE: Cube Race SL Grip 29.5mm, 1-Clamp
SATTELSTÜTZE: Newmen Advanced Custom, Carbon, 27.2mm
SATTELKLEMME: CUBE Superlight, 30.8mm
SATTEL: Natural Fit Nuance SLT Carbon
STEUERSATZ: Acros AzX/AiX, block lock, Top: semi 1 1/8", Bottom: 1 1/2"
GEWICHT: 8,7 kg
FARBE: teamline (2022)

EXTRAS: Pedalen Shimano XTR PD-M9100 XC MTB SPD / 3 x Schwalbe Racing Ray, Super Race, Addix Speedgrip, Kevlar, 2.25 / 1 x Schwalbe Racing Ralph, Super Race, Addix Speed, Kevlar, 2.25

Neupreis liegt bei über 5.500 Euro - VB 4.499 Euro

Ist noch Werksgarantie drauf.

Ich, als Person, gebe keine Garantie, keine Rücknahme, kein Nachverhandeln

NUR ABHOLUNG!!
BARZAHLUNG bei ABHOLUNG!!
KEIN VERSAND!!


----------

